# Hanging around the heater...



## TomBo (Dec 30, 2004)

Just got my new baby Piranha. It's about 1 inch in length and I notice that he keeps hanging around the area of the tank where my heater is. He even goes really close to it while its running. Does he want a higher temperature in the tank? Right now according to my stick-on thermometer its reading 78F. Does anyone else have similar stories like this? Or could this just be him getting settled into his new environment?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

did you just get him and put him in the tank?? he could be just still gettin used to the tank.

gettin used to his new surroundings.

do you have any decor in the tank?? that maybe why hes hidin by the heater, if you dont

have any decor. a temp of 78*F isnt bad but it awt to be alittle warmer around 80


----------



## kev4321 (Jul 27, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> did you just get him and put him in the tank?? he could be just still gettin used to the tank.
> 
> gettin used to his new surroundings.
> 
> ...


Good call.... in my 66 gal that i jsut got... it has no decore... my p likes to hide behind the powerhead and the heater which are both in the corner.... both my tanks are around 78 for temp... may take a while before the p gets used to the tnak.... they get really scared for the first few weeks... maybe cover the tank during the day so hes not afraid to check out his sh*t... ANY PICS??? PLEASE POST!!!


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

mine did that its just looking for cover in the cover until it comes outta shock


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

may be temp too. mine did that when they were babies when i first got them and i had tons of decor in the tank. once i got a powerhead and turned it up a couple degrees they never did it again...


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

Mine also hang around the heater for starters, they seemed curious, just staring at it


----------



## TomBo (Dec 30, 2004)

This heater came with my Marineland starter kit, its for a 20g. I would like to get the temperature at around 80F.

I'm just wondering how long I should wait until I start do do my gravel vacuum and water changes?

I'am also feeding him Tetra bits, is that a good diet for my little guy?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

you shouldnt have to gravel vac for a while because i doubt he will produce much waste being by himself maybe once every 2 weeks at this size..... water changes is never a bad time but a fish that small you might not wanna change a whole bunch at a time because of the chlorine in the water and that being a small fish it wouldnt take much chlorine to harm him so just do about 10% changes per week maybe until its a lil bigger because you dont want to shock him


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

First of all welcome to PFury









I'd add a little decor for the little dude's sake: a couple of plants, rocks and/or a nice piece of drift wood.
Baby piranha's are on the menue of just about anything Amazonian that walks, crawls, swims or flies, so it's only natural (pure instinct) they rush to the nearest bit of cover, and stay close to that.

After you have added some decor, they'll probably remain close to it for a while, but over time they'll start to feel more confident and secure, and will venture out more often and for longer periods of time, until they feel like they own the tank...

As far as food goes: there's plenty of things to feed them, like standard fish flakes, frozen osquito larvae or blood worms, tubifex, krill, pellets (if the accept it). Once they get bigger, you can add things like shrimp, mussels, squid, earth worms, and fish (fillet or whole frozen fish such as smelt).

Good luck


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

i would not trust the strip on your tank.


----------



## TomBo (Dec 30, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> After you have added some decor, they'll probably remain close to it for a while, but over time they'll start to feel more confident and secure, and will venture out more often and for longer periods of time, until they feel like they own the tank...


Yah I already noticed that he is swimming around the tank alot more. Been feeding him twice a day, roughly 4-5 tetra bits. I drop them in the tank and he will eventually get to it once its sitting on the gravel.


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

I love that picture man it's pretty sweet...Look how small he looks


----------

